# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Mid 30's guy 17 months out with Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's a quick update on a guy some of you may recognize from his cleaning videos last year.  He popped in last week at 17 months, is getting ready to get married and looks good.  Wendy and I review his case and have a quick video interview with him at the 5 minute mark in the video.  

Enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPtU1NCVli8





Dr. Lindsey

----------


## mynameisrich

How many grafts? nice work

----------

